# BikeDirect customers in the NYC area?



## dcdomain (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello all, my friend and I are planning to purchase from BikesDirect next week and wanted to get some recommendations on which shops to take our bikes to to get looked over to make sure we assembled everything correctly (and to do some minor adjustments such as the brake wiring, read that it came a bit too long). Thanks for your suggestions! Also if anyone has an Immortal at 52cm, I'd love to take a look at it in person to make sure it fits me well (I'm also going to LBS to check on the Trek models listed).


----------



## Slade (Oct 27, 2005)

Even though BikesDirect offers a good value, I personally think you would be better suited purchasing your bike from a brick and mortar LBS, not from over the internet.


----------



## Moto Rider (Apr 20, 2007)

Slade said:


> Even though BikesDirect offers a good value, I personally think you would be better suited purchasing your bike from a brick and mortar LBS, not from over the internet.


Slade has a good point. In some instances, this is probably best. If you are unsure about doing it correct then it’s better that you go to a LBS. Internet sales are not for everyone and a unhappy customer is never a good thing. Motobecane or BD could sell a thousand bikes and it’s the one unhappy customer that everyone remembers. However, if you are dead set on it I suggest you go to a LBS and look around ask some questions. I’m sure Motobecane would love have you as a customer. However only as a happy one. 

The best internet customer is the one who been around the bike block or two. 

Fred.:thumbsup:


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Moto Rider said:


> Slade has a good point. In some instances, this is probably best. If you are unsure about doing it correct then it’s better that you go to a LBS. Internet sales are not for everyone and a unhappy customer is never a good thing. Motobecane or BD could sell a thousand bikes and it’s the one unhappy customer that everyone remembers. However, if you are dead set on it I suggest you go to a LBS and look around ask some questions. I’m sure Motobecane would love have you as a customer. However only as a happy one.
> 
> The best internet customer is the one who been around the bike block or two.
> 
> Fred.:thumbsup:



While I agree with you on only experts buying bikes. I bought my first road bike back in March from Bikes Direct. Usually for people price is a bigger influence than perfect fit. Since I have done a lot with old vintage bikes, i had a general idea of what i needed. I am to this day very happy with the purchase.


----------



## Slade (Oct 27, 2005)

*Sizing*

The first clue was when the OP asked about an Immortal in 52 cm, which BD doesn't offer.

I also dislike people going to a bike shop, asking extensive questions, then running home to their PC and buying over the Internet.


----------



## Moto Rider (Apr 20, 2007)

20sMotoSpirit said:


> While I agree with you on only experts buying bikes. I bought my first road bike back in March from Bikes Direct. Usually for people price is a bigger influence than perfect fit. Since I have done a lot with old vintage bikes, i had a general idea of what i needed. I am to this day very happy with the purchase.



I don’t think you need to be an expert per say, I feel the brake adjustments on road bike have to be some of the simplest other then the Flintstones method. All you need to do any of this stuff is to just have some confidence in your ability. 

Fred.


----------



## Moto Rider (Apr 20, 2007)

Slade said:


> I also dislike people going to a bike shop, asking extensive questions, then running home to their PC and buying over the Internet.


This is a fact you need to learn live with. Giving a LBS a shot is all they are really asking for… If that's not enough, Sorry! 


Fred.


----------



## dcdomain (Oct 6, 2006)

Sorry, I meant 53cm. I've been looking at 52cm Treks since they don't run in the same size as what BD offers. I don't have any issues working on the bike, but would prefer having a true gear head take a look.

Slade, I've bought plenty of bikes from LBS over the years. three BMX bikes and two mountain bikes so far. My current bike, a cyclocross bike was bought second hand. You may not appreciate people going into the shops and 'wasting' their time bestowing their knowledge on me, but hey, at least BD got me into the LBS. If they truly wanted to compete for my business, they had plenty of opportunities to sell me when I asked all my questions and went I went on the 4-5 test rides. It's the same with people cross shopping when purchasing cars... unless you are the type that goes to one dealership and buys whatever they have in stock at the asking price.

20sMotoSpirit is correct, as of now, value matters more than perfect fit. If I was really worried about fit, I'd drop the $200 - $300 on a custom fitting...

If I had close friends that had the tools and knowledge, I wouldn't bother going to a shop. I can read all I want on the net, but all it takes is one slip up and it'll cost me even more when I finally take it to the shop to get whatever I messed up, fixed.


----------



## Slade (Oct 27, 2005)

Moto Rider said:


> This is a fact you need to learn live with. Giving a LBS a shot is all they are really asking for… If that's not enough, Sorry!


No, the people I am talking about have ZERO intent on "giving the LBS a shot", they know full well ahead of time they are using the LBS for all they can get from them without buying anything.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

Slade said:


> No, the people I am talking about have ZERO intent on "giving the LBS a shot", they know full well ahead of time they are using the LBS for all they can get from them without buying anything.


Slade, dude, back in the 1980's I sold new cars for a living. We had ratio back then that we tried to deal with and that was to sell X amount of cars you had to talk to X amount of people. I forget the numbers but it might have been something like 10 or 15 to 1. I did the best I could while the customers were on the lot knowing full well that most would buy else where. Oh, and this was long before the "internets."

Welcome to retail sales which haven't changed since the time began. If you think some customer you just talked to inventend, "Well, let me think about it," you are soo mistaken.


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

dcdomain said:


> 20sMotoSpirit is correct, as of now, value matters more than perfect fit. If I was really worried about fit, I'd drop the $200 - $300 on a custom fitting...


Forgive me for being blunt but only someone who doesn't know much about road bikes would make that statement. Fit is much more important on a road bike than on any other kind of bike because of the riding position. You won't want to ride a bike that doesn't fit because it will be uncomfortable at best and, at worst, it will downright hurt. A bike that you don't ride isn't a bargain, no matter how cheap it is.


----------



## dcdomain (Oct 6, 2006)

Dumbod, that's why I've been going around testing bikes with similar geometry, and that's why I'm still wavering between the 50cm or the 53cm.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

dcdomain said:


> Slade, I've bought plenty of bikes from LBS over the years. three BMX bikes and two mountain bikes so far. My current bike, a cyclocross bike was bought second hand. You may not appreciate people going into the shops and 'wasting' their time bestowing their knowledge on me, but hey, at least BD got me into the LBS. If they truly wanted to compete for my business, they had plenty of opportunities to sell me when I asked all my questions and went I went on the 4-5 test rides. It's the same with people cross shopping when purchasing cars... unless you are the type that goes to one dealership and buys whatever they have in stock at the asking price.


For people who have really never held sales positions before, let me just say this.

The Profits from and LBS are not from bike sales; it’s all of the little things that add up to the big sale. For example, a bike may cost $1000 from a wholesaler and then the markup of 20%-30% takes place (This varies depending on company and price controls). But this is not the bulk of the profit, How many times have you walked into an LBS and seen Tape, packs, tires, tube, etc. for outrageous prices. This is where they get you. Because it’s the same product just placed in a different package and price higher. Now, I know some of you would disagree. But it’s the truth!

All of these small items allow for a low overhead cost to the store, while reaping the high profits. I don't have a problem with this because, if I need a new tire in 20 min, then I just drive down and get one. This is what their main function is, they serve as a hub for all bike maintenance and instant repair sales. They may have been 'the place' sell bikes 20 years ago. But now, Its the net.

** I don't want this comment to start a yelling match with LBS guys, I love going in to actually look at stuff and fantasize. Thanks


----------

